# Any Predictions for Shot Show 2022



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

It looks like Shot Show is still a go and it's only 29 days away. Anyone venture some predictions? New cartridges? New guns? New calibers in old guns? 

Would love to see Ruger and Savage announcing 6.8 Westerns.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

They will have WAY too many tacticool shotguns and not nearly enough sporting models........


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

The old boys I used to shoot trap with would be rolling in their graves if they saw what is being used on the line these days.


----------



## Hill Hunter (Dec 1, 2017)

Announcement of a new ammunition plant. One can wish right?


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

My guess is with supply lines there won't be much "innovation" announced this year around cartridges and ammunition. Probably more promises to get supply back to meet demand, but right now is the wrong time to introduce new cartridges or build material innovations. I would rather Vista debut a roadmap of how they plan to get to caught up to supply needs, because current projections put them 'catching up' in an election year...which is going to put them behind even more. 

Savage will probably use Shot to debut the new 110 Precipice. They will also probably start to push their straight pull a little more is my guess. I would also like to see a 6.8 offering from Savage. Until other manufactures start in on this cartridge I'm not sure it'll stick.

There will probably be at least one new glass brand that is promising to 'change the game' with their new line of scopes. That seems to be the trend the last few years.

One trend I'm curious to see if it continues is if the lightweight "tacticool" bolt action movement grows. With The Fix by Q, Sig Cross, Christiansen MPR and now even the CZ 600 Trail, lightweight "chassis" rifles are getting more popular. I love the ergonomics on my chassis rifle for LR shooting, but there is no way I'd consider packing it around after elk. The UL options with a short barrel and suppressor hold a lot of appeal.

I'm also hoping that Springfield announces more caliber chamberings in their waypoint. If they announce a 300wsm I would be very tempted to get an order in.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

MrShane said:


> The old boys I used to shoot trap with would be rolling in their graves if they saw what is being used on the line these days.


I still remember the first time I went to a trap range about 47 years ago. The 3 other men were wearing nice shooting vests and shooting O/Us and alot older than me. I had my newly bought 1200 and carrying a box of shells. I missed the first clay, but I hit it with the follow shot. They nicely informed me I could only shoot once and have one shell in the gun. I then picked up my fired shells, they said you can't do that either.(range rule). I ended up hitting 20 clays.(not all solid) They were all friendly after the round and gave me lots of advice.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Irish Lad said:


> I still remember the first time I went to a trap range about 47 years ago. The 3 other men were wearing nice shooting vests and shooting O/Us and alot older than me. I had my newly bought 1200 and carrying a box of shells. I missed the first clay, but I hit it with the follow shot. They nicely informed me I could only shoot once and have one shell in the gun. I then picked up my fired shells, they said you can't do that either.(range rule). I ended up hitting 20 clays.(not all solid) They were all friendly after the round and gave me lots of advice.


Cool story, thanks for sharing!
Where was your first trap range ( we all remember our first! Haha)?


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

MrShane said:


> Cool story, thanks for sharing!
> Where was your first trap range ( we all remember our first! Haha)?


Pachmyer's in El Monte, California

Where was yours?


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

I grew up in Salt Lake and lived here my entire life.
We used to have an awesome trapshooting scene here now but have lost so many clubs it almost brings a tear to my eye.
I don’t consider myself ‘really old’ yet but in my time we have lost the Bluffdale Lions Club range, the Corner Canyon Sporting Course, Magna Gun Club, Seven Lakes Sporting Course, North Salt Lake Club, and the Holladay Club.
Years ago Salt Lake County showed all us ‘trappers’ a super nice facility ( did not come to fruition, of course) and not so many years ago I saw plans for the Herriman Trap Range that did not materialize either.
My home course was and is still in existence, which is Lee Kay but since the operation of the trap portion of the range is under State management now and not a private concessionaire lease a lot of the customer service is lacking. Not due to the guys/gals out there right now, they are just bound by so many State rules.
We used to be able to shoot Tues night, Weds night, and Thurs night plus both weekend days by club hopping.
Heck, you could shoot three different leagues each week and still have all day Sat and Sun for other types shooting/fishing/whatever.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

My mother grew up in Salt Lake too (born in Tooele) , by Fort Douglas. She worked at Fort Douglas during WW2. Had alot of stories about Italian P.O.W.s.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think tacticool is going to rule the show for a long time because it’s so easily marketed because every boy wants to be an army guy and they seem to use that logic against us to prey on that inner child as a result. Tactical pens, flashlights, mugs, spoons, bacon. You name it, there’s a tactical badge slapped on it somewhere.

I agree that limited ammo supplies will likely delay new cartridge announcements to some degree, but we may be surprised.

One thing I think we’ll continue to see is long range hunting setups. Optics, rifles, chassis upgrades, BC calculators, etc. All of which will be marketed to make you the next Carlos Hath**** but without the training or skill. “Just buy our gizmo and you’ll be like Chris Kyle” type malarkey.

No doubt there will be some cool innovations. My gut tells me that you’re gonna see more and more thermal imaging tech by companies like ATN marketing to hog hunters and law enforcement. But I guess time will tell.

GunsAmerica.com does a pretty good job of covering the high points of the show and sends daily updates by email if interested.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Lol the forum software bleeped Carlos Hathc0ck’s name


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Bax* said:


> I think tacticool is going to rule the show for a long time because it’s so easily marketed because every boy wants to be an army guy and they seem to use that logic against us to prey on that inner child as a result. Tactical pens, flashlights, mugs, spoons, bacon. You name it, there’s a tactical badge slapped on it somewhere.
> 
> I agree that limited ammo supplies will likely delay new cartridge announcements to some degree, but we may be surprised.
> 
> ...


I agree with you. I've raised my 20 year old grandson. Most of his buddies are into the tactical stuff. He's into the long range stuff.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

MrShane said:


> I grew up in Salt Lake and lived here my entire life.
> We used to have an awesome trapshooting scene here now but have lost so many clubs it almost brings a tear to my eye.
> I don’t consider myself ‘really old’ yet but in my time we have lost the Bluffdale Lions Club range, the Corner Canyon Sporting Course, Magna Gun Club, Seven Lakes Sporting Course, North Salt Lake Club, and the Holladay Club.
> Years ago Salt Lake County showed all us ‘trappers’ a super nice facility ( did not come to fruition, of course) and not so many years ago I saw plans for the Herriman Trap Range that did not materialize either.
> ...


It was a sad day when the state took the shotgun range back away from Fred. He was such a great guy and had wonderful customer service. And he was doing a ton of business! Several leagues a week and he paid out winning teams in his leagues. The turnouts he had for Round Robin shoots was incredible and he ran it like a well oiled machine! He paid his trap boys!! And the state crys for volunteers. 

Sorry for ranting. I've only left one negative review in my life. It was to Lee Kay for their sorry excuse on how they run a business.


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

I was really hoping to get down and feel Ruger's Marlin Levers. But I usually sneaky sneak on my friend's FFL and stay at my Parent's house, since I am not in the industry. He is refusing to go b/c of masks though this year, I told him I would go so he didn't have to wear one, but he didn't bite! Have extra fun for me...


----------



## NDAR15MAN (Sep 10, 2020)

My prediction at the Shot Show will be that all of the Ammo Manufacturing companies will blame Covid , New shooters , Supply chain , Politics , Civil unrest , every thing but them selves that their is no ammo on the shelves at a fair price. No ammo high prices. Ammo Companies keeping supply down why the high prices. MD


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

A lot of those tacti-cool kids could work that right out of their system if they actually bucked up and signed their name on Uncle Sam's paperwork and put their arm to the square. 

So much gun culture is just LARPing (live action role playing). Folks can do what they want but from my view most of it is really lame, but if it sales it sales I guess.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Merry Christmas 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Airborne said:


> A lot of those tacti-cool kids could work that right out of their system if they actually bucked up and signed their name on Uncle Sam's paperwork and put their arm to the square.
> 
> So much gun culture is just LARPing (live action role playing). Folks can do what they want but from my view most of it is really lame, but if it sales it sales I guess.


lol. That’s one if the best comparisons I’ve heard in a long time.


----------

